# Objekttyp ermitteln das aus generischer Collection kommt



## rapthor (26. Jan 2005)

Wie bekommt man heraus, um welchen Objekttyp es sich z.B. mit einer ArrayList bei der mit xy.get(0); geholten Instanz handelt?
Mit instanceOf kann man ja nur konkret Stichproben machen ...

Danke


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jan 2005)

Reflection?


----------



## Beni (26. Jan 2005)

Mir Reflection:

```
Object what = ...
Class clazz = what.getClass();
System.out.println( clazz.getName() );
```


----------



## rapthor (26. Jan 2005)

Ahh danke! So einfach geht's also ...


----------

